# Another from the WalMart Collection (no spoiler button this time...)



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

A nominee for WalMart Greeter of the Year:

A very loud, unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into Walmart with her two kids yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.

The Walmart Greeter said pleasantly, "Good morning, and welcome to Walmart. Nice children you have there. Are they twins?"

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Heck no they ain't. The oldest one's 9 and the other one's 7. Why the heck would you think they're twins? Are you blind or just not very bright? "

"I'm neither blind nor unintelligent, Ma'am," replied the greeter. "I just couldn't believe you got laid twice. Have a good day and thank you for shopping at Walmart."


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

:icon_lol: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and for your shopping convenience, madam, contraceptives, deodorant
and weight-loss products can be found on aisle 97.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

My dad, who has a twisted sense of humor only second to mine, wants to be a greeter at wally world when he retires from his current job.

The over/under is 1 week before he gets fired for doing something just like this.


----------

